# 2.7t problem...



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok i have a 2001 Audi A6 Quattro 2.7t. Last night we went to my grandmothers house and killed the car as usual. when we went to leave the car would crank and start but run roughly, way under idle and it died. so we tried again same thing.. so on a couple times.. finally it quit firing and would just keep cranking. so i ran a code scanner on it, only problem is water temp sensor. its been bad since we got the car. (btw can someone show me a pinout for the harness that plugs into the sensor) But! today i tinkered and i can tell the fuel pump is not kicking on so i check voltage at the fuse block and the fuel pump and ECU is dead, no power! i asked a mechanic buddy and he says, "Auto-Shutdown Relay" i searched and it makes perfect sense but i dont know where it would be located and i cant even find a part for it. Has anyone had this problem.
Lights on dash are Brake and Battery.
Gas tank half way.
No spark no gas but its cranking. i had this problem on an older firebird once and it was the security key. but this audi is more advanced than that plus the security light does not stay lit.
All help is much appreciated, it's my wives car which gets the kids to school as i own a truck. 
(my jetta is RIP







)


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bump 
please???


----------



## c25porter (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a similar issue with a 95 VR6. It actual just died on me on the highway. The problem ended up being the small power wire to the ECU was dead. On the VR6 the wire had been exposed and pinched at some time leaving the copper exposed, when the wire shorted to ground, there was no power to the ECU to control anything, including the tachometer.
Electrical deamons can be a real pain to trace. GL


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

figured it out, the audi fuel pump does not cut on until the car is being started, checked fuel pressure at the fuel pump







nothing... rockauto.com $269 1 day shipped and it was fixed the next day.


----------

